# Help from Hobby owners please....follow up!



## MaxandPaddy

We have got one! We picked up our Toskana D750 FLC yesterday and it is blooming lovely  !
Thanks for all the advice/comments from all you Hobby owners,we are very pleased with our Hobby and cannot wait to take it out this weekend  !

Val


----------



## neilbes

Happy days  

Pictures please!!


----------



## Hobbyfan

You strike me as being people of great intelligence, taste and discernment and I hope that you are very happy in your superb new motor-home, which must be one of the finest makes in the entire universe.

Needless to say I am not the slightest bit biased but just think that you've made a truly excellent choice! 

Ps You must now change your profile to remove all traces of the rubbish that you had before!


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Oh will do!
I will take some photos at the weekend.
(If it ever stops raining  )

Val


----------



## LPDrifter

Congratulations. Wishing you many long and happy days in it.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hobbyfan said:


> Ps You must now change your profile to remove all traces of the rubbish that you had before!


Absolutely. Here's a link to help you :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/account-edituser.html

Gerald (Hobby owner-in-waiting) (probably for ever  )


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Thanks all  
I have updated my profile  !

Val


----------



## locovan

http://www.bcsmotorhomes.com/Home/HobbyModels/Toskana_Exclusive/D750FLC.aspx

Well done you have chosen a lovely one and cant wait to see the photos.

edited to remove a senior moment


----------



## Hobbyfan

locovan said:


> Your link isnt working Gerald it tells me my account details.


It was a link kindly proved by Gerald so that the OP could change the make of his 'van in his profile.


----------



## wasfitonce

*Hobby*

 We have a new Seista Exclusive 650 FLC which we are very very pleased with and have just finished personalising . But the only problem we have is that the table is too large. We shall be visiting a couple of shows soon Shepton and Lincoln hoping to find one little smaller or if anybody out there has any idea where we can get please let us know.

Paul

PS off to France on the 23rd August to try it out!


----------



## locovan

Hobbyfan said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your link isnt working Gerald it tells me my account details.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a link kindly proved by Gerald so that the OP could change the make of his 'van in his profile.
Click to expand...

    sorry I missed that Hobbyfan


----------



## lebuski

After recent correspondence with another Hobby user, i found she calls Hobby owners "Hobbits" 
So, i would like to take this opportunity from one fellow Hobbit to another and say congratulations and many happy travels in search of "Middle Earth"


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

geraldandannie said:


> Gerald (Hobby owner-in-waiting) (probably for ever  )


One never knows Gerald, when our stock of NEW Hobbys arrive, come down you might be tempted!

Peter


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Here are some photos.

Just got back from three nights in Derbyshire,the van was fantastic not one fault with it  !
Fantastic to drive ,we are very pleased with Helga the voluptous German!

Val


----------



## locovan

She is Big but hows about photos of the inside --thats what we women like to see :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Will do Mavis,I should have known to put interior photos on too!

Val


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Here is one I took of the inside and one of Charlie the Chocolate Lab looking very confused in his new Motorhome!


----------



## MaxandPaddy

These are better ones!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Lovely van there, well done.

My first Hobby has arrived with more to follow.

Hobby Siesta T600 AK Motorhome

Peter


----------



## MaxandPaddy

They are a lovely van Peter I am sure you will be very successful with them .
All the very best with your new venture with Hobby.

Val


----------



## locovan

I think the word is Luxurious absolutely lovely such a great dog :wink: Oh and by the way so is the M/Home :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for sharing the pice with us :wink:


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Thanks Mavis,the old boy is 15 and still enjoys his motorhoming!

Val


----------

